# Johannesburg Youth Orchestra Jazz Ensemble Concert 16 April 2012



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.artlink.co.za/news_article.htm?contentID=29814

The youngest of them was about seven or eight. The oldest in his late teens. Two adults.


----------

